# Wood River Retriever Club



## Glenda Brown (Jun 23, 2003)

I only have the results for the Open and Amateur, but will post those here.

OPEN

1st. FC/AFC Yellowstone's Dust Devil---o/h Glenda Brown
2nd FC/AFC Wood River's Air Apparent---o/h Bill Fruehling
3rd North Mountain Number One, MH---o/h Laura Nordberg completes 
FC!!!!!
4th FC Emberain Beau Geste---owner Judy Rasmuson; handler Karl
Gunzer

RJ Zephyr Dace's Helen Wheels---o/h Patsy Martin
Jams: Blue Earth's Hurry Sundown---owner John Terraciano; handler 
Karl Gunzer
Hardscrabbles Windfall---owner Steve Bechtel; handler Bill
Totten
Ida Red in the Zone---o/h Glenda Brown
FC Zoe of Diamond Ridge---owner Gary Bechtel; handler Bill
Totten
FC Izzee-A-Duk Dawg---owner Nate Limoges; handler Karl
Gunzer
Emberain Good Will Hunting---o/h Judy Rasmuson


AMATEUR

1st FC/AFC Pin Oak's Black Powder Maggie---o/h Dave Fowler
2nd FC/AFC Shoot Scoot'n Paddy---o/h Jim Smith
3rd FC/AFC Tartan Prime Time---o/h Barb Howard
4th Ida Red in the Zone---o/h Glenda Brown
RJ Wetland Midnight Sky Prize---o/h Darrel Brown (c/o--Gordon Shafer)
Jams FC/AFC Glenhave Htrs Mn Baronet---o/h Glenda Brown
Rockcliffs Dakota Wrangler---o: Paul & Sally Foster; h: Paul


----------



## Goldenboy (Jun 16, 2004)

Nice weekend, Glenda


----------



## Patrick Johndrow (Jan 19, 2003)

Congratulations Glenda!


----------



## stevelow (May 13, 2004)

Congratulations Glenda, Karl,Judy!


----------



## Glenda Brown (Jun 23, 2003)

*Wood River Retriever Trial*

Thank you. It was particularly rewarding as I hadn't run a trial with Twist since June, and for those who know Santa Barbara, my grounds and water are extremely limited. He did make an exceptional baby sitter during July for two granddaughters!

Randy---I think of you as a friend, and just wanted to let you know that in the Amateur, my two Goldens got back based on their WATER BLINDS whereas my two Labs didn't!!! The Goldens also ran very well in the WATER in the last series of the Amat. It was very cold and the California dogs were wondering if they could wear wet suits, but apparently they don't allow this in Idaho.

Glenda


----------



## dogcommand (May 22, 2003)

Congrats Laura !


----------



## Becky Mills (Jun 6, 2004)

*Wood River*

Way to go Miss Glenda!
Does that qualify Twist for the big one in November or was he already qualified?
And you have to be so proud of Trevor! That's great!
Congratulations from Becky and Hoss


----------



## Howard N (Jan 3, 2003)

Goldenboy said:


> Nice weekend, Glenda


Kinda an understatement there.

*Congratulations Glenda!!!*

open wins don't happen every day.


----------



## Kris Hunt (Feb 25, 2005)

18]CONGRATULATIONS GLENDA TWIST AND TREV[/color]

That is just great!!

See you in Charlo

Kris


----------



## Russ (Jan 3, 2003)

Glenda,

What a great trial!!! Congratulations! You probably will appreciate it even more when you come back down to earth tomorrow.

Russ & Florence


----------



## John Gassner (Sep 11, 2003)

Congratulations Glenda! Sounds like you might want to run this trial again next year?

John


----------



## Jim Pickering (Sep 17, 2004)

Congratulations on the Open win, Glenda.

Looks like a few Goldens faired well in the cold water.

Glenda did not mention it, but her husband Richard finished the SH title on his Golden over the weekend.


----------



## Tim West (May 27, 2003)

Congratulations, Glenda!

It was a pleasure to meet you at the Natl Am. Good to hear you can train your dogs by playing with the Grandkids!

Tim


----------



## North Mountain (Oct 20, 2003)

Thanks Janet,

Also, a few placements from the minors that I can recall are:

Qual
1st - Wetland Big Spinner - Darel Brown
2nd - Jose' Can You See - Raleigh Hawe

Derby
1st - Watermarks Troublesome Bonny - Karl Gunzer
2nd - Maggie's Last Chance - Laura Nordberg
3rd - JLN Haydons Black Truman - A.J. Morin

I'd like to thank Vernon Presswood for his support, giving me the "Chance" to run his dog. Thanks Vernon.


----------



## Randy Bohn (Jan 16, 2004)

*dogs*

Glenda, congrats on your great weekend!! It must be the gloves!!


----------



## John Gassner (Sep 11, 2003)

*Re: dogs*



Randy Bohn said:


> Glenda, congrats on your great weekend!! It must be the gloves!!


Her dogs wear gloves? Just the Goldens in the water, or all of them all of the time?

John


----------



## Bente (Dec 3, 2004)

Glenda: Congratulations with the win. And congratulations with Trev! 

Bente


----------



## Miriam Wade (Apr 24, 2003)

Glenda!!!! I'm so excited for you!!!! 
Congratulations. Couldn't happen to a nicer person.

M


----------



## Glenda Brown (Jun 23, 2003)

*Wood River*

Thanks to all of you. My computer coverage will be limited for the next ten days as I will be living in a trailer!

Randy---it was the gloves!!! Let's make everyone wonder exactly what that means.

Twist had a flier that came back in and landed at the gun's feet, and on a double landblind, one of the birds was about three feet in front of the bird boy who was sitting there, so having grandkids throw is great training as that was about where their throws landed!

Glenda


----------



## Sharon van der Lee (May 25, 2004)

Congratulations on your great weekend Glenda! WOW!

Sharon


----------

